# Reuse of an old crib + one



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I realized after putting this in chit chat that links might be a better spot. I know that's where I search when I think...Hmmm, I believe I saw something about...

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/turn-an-old-crib-into-a-work-b-155012


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Isn't that clever! Wish I'd seen that when my son was little!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a sweet idea!! Thank you for sharing it with us!!!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

One of my fellow venders at Big Flea RI does repurposing of old pieces. I am going to make sure he checks this and the other ideas out. A little inspiration never hurts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

This is a great idea for the older, unsafe, no longer even legal to _give away_ cribs with too widely spaced bars! Some of them were made from hardwood. Great idea! I'll be watching to pick one up from the side of the street. Fixed higher, it'll fit an adult's chair.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Uh huh, a quick search turns up all kinds of great uses. I was amazed, once again, at how creative people are.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Uh huh, a quick search turns up all kinds of great uses. I was amazed, once again, at how creative people are.


Right you are! http://tinyurl.com/k68vl99


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Well isn't that a great idea, some people are so talented.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for doing that, I was out first thing this morning and thought "how rude was that?" and came on to do a quick search to add that in. 
Sorry about that. 
I wish I were that clever!



Jessica-Jean said:


> Right you are! http://tinyurl.com/k68vl99


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

What a clever idea. Have saved this to show my daughter.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

great idea


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

How cool is that !
I will have to keep that in mind.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Some people can think outside the box! Great idea. I bought two changing baby stations. One is beside my bed like a nightstand. The top shelf holds a lamp, kleenex box and other nondescript things. The other two shelves hold books that I read before turning out the light. My other one is at the foot of the stairs and holds magazines that I subscribe to and want to keep.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I realized after putting this in chit chat that links might be a better spot. I know that's where I search when I think...Hmmm, I believe I saw something about...
> 
> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/turn-an-old-crib-into-a-work-b-155012


It's hard to buy a used crib bec of the liability of the side dropping and the baby falling out. so this is an excellent idea for use of a crib. But what is the MFD that she used to line the bottom with?? Is it simply plywood??


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Back in the 70's when I was a teen, I turned our old wrought iron baby bed into a love seat. My dad installed braces so the frame was stable with only 3 sides, then I painted it white. I made 2 "mattresses" with layers of quilt batting, one for the bottom and one for the back and then made some throw pillows for it. I stitched ties on both so they would slide around. I used it -for years- when I first moved away from home.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

Wish I had seen this 50years ago.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> It's hard to buy a used crib bec of the liability of the side dropping and the baby falling out. so this is an excellent idea for use of a crib. But what is the MFD that she used to line the bottom with?? Is it simply plywood??


In this case, MDF is Medium-Density Fiberboard. It is NOT plywood. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium-density_fibreboard


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome idea! Very clever.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

No wonder we love you, Jessica Jean. You have a wealth of information that you always share with us. Thanks for clarifying. YOur're a sweetheart.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Checking out MFD it certainly seems to be your typical plywood. Medium density fiberboard...



dotcarp2000 said:


> It's hard to buy a used crib bec of the liability of the side dropping and the baby falling out. so this is an excellent idea for use of a crib. But what is the MFD that she used to line the bottom with?? Is it simply plywood??


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So now I have to look up plywood and the differences. I love learning new things even though it doesn't always stick.

http://www.differencebetween.info/difference-between-mdf-and-plywood



Jessica-Jean said:


> In this case, MDF is Medium-Density Fiberboard. It is NOT plywood. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium-density_fibreboard


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

So cute! A wonderful idea.


----------

